# 2017-Haunt of the Woods presents "Asylum"



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

This thread will be were I post projects and updates on my Home Haunt for 2017 "Asylum" You can also follow on Facebook even though I won't let to many secrets out there.


----------



## StarScream (Feb 25, 2014)

Oooo! I'm excited to see your plans! I'm planning to have Victorian Asylum as part of my Halloween rotation.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Just made it official on Facebook


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Well I know it has been a long time since I posted anything but it has been cold and still recovering financially from personal things, however got out today and decided to start working. Simple repurposing of a prop with an $11.00 costume and some paint. Meet the new residing Nurse at the Asylum "Nurse Z"


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here are the pics. Had issues loading from computer so gave it a try on my phone


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here is a quick prop I made from one of my teetor totter zombies. Just a static prop of a mental patient for the asylum


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

I plan on making some sort of Janitor prop cleaning up some blood with this mask and these prop hands


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here are a couple of mask that I will be using.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow it has been a while since I have posted on here. Life has been really busy since the weather got nice and haven't really had time to work on anything. I hope to change that in the next few weeks to month and start building again. I did manage to finish a pneumatic pop up prop with some assistance from a fellow haunter.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

coxboy, your haunts are always phenomenal; truly terrifying! I have this irrational fear of asylums (must have been committed to one in a past life or something). I'll have to summon up the courage to follow your progress - but only during daylight hours.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Finished up my Janitor animated prop for my Haunt. Just need to add a pool of blood and some blood on the mop.


----------

